# Happy Birthday Branca! 11 Years Old Today!



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>*Happy 11th Birthday Branca!
*</span></span>












<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Branca, My Heart Dog.*</span>










<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*I remember the first time I saw her, went to Dennis' and he opened up her crate and she came flying out like a streak of lightening! I was sitting on the steps in the garage and she plowed into me, sat there with her head in my lap for about 10 seconds then went flying around the yard like a mad woman... She had her tail straight up in the air and went around lifting her leg marking her territory. Then she came bounding back to me throwing herself into my lap again. I looked up at Dennis and said, "this is my dog, I have to have her!!" We went back and forth for about a week and no matter how stupid my offers he wouldn't sell her. Finally, he offered a co-own with him getting 2 litters from her and I agreed. I would probably have agreed to about anything to get my hands on this dog. She started traveling all over with me and my fiancé and would go back to Dennis for a litter. Branca and I walked many a mile together thru Central Park, up and down NYC streets and I always felt safe with her no matter what time of the day or night. 


Then I moved back home to NC, got a job and she became the official office mascot and a Couch Dog at home. * </span>
_
thats her on the right_













<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*We started showing in AKC obedience which she did very well at. She always tried so hard and gave me her all when we got into the ring. 
*</span>











<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Now, she has gotten grey in the muzzle, is almost completely blind and sometimes decides that she would rather not be as obedient... LOL as she once was. Oh well, she has earned the right to ignore my requests after all these years. Here she is laying on the sofa, where she has once again licked a nice wet spot for me to accidentely sit down on later!!
*</span>












*
<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Happy Birthday to the Best Dog EVER!!! *</span>


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL GIRL 
May she bring you many more years of happiness


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Branca... Tammy what a nice write up!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Branca! 
I love stories of the seniors and how they are earned the grey muzzles.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!







She looks terrific Tammy. I loved your story and the pics! She's obviously a very special girl...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Branca!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww, what a great recap of your years together...

happy birthday, beautiful Branca !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Branca









Great story of your heart dog...may she see many more birthdays!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Branca! You sound like quite the pistol and that sure is an impressive wet spot!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Branca! Make sure mommy gives you lots of goodies today!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope you have many more birthdays!! Have lots of "doggie" cake- lol!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

with many more to come!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone!! I'll be sure to share with her your good wishes. 









I am going to bring her something really special for dinner tonight! Maybe a nice juicy steak? Or a pound of hamburger? I'll stop at the grocery store on the way home and wonder around and pick up something! 









I can't believe she has been in my life for almost 9 years now! How time does fly.....


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Branca!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Branca!!


----------

